# Wood Chunks in Columbus, OH



## mkatts (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey y'all, Besides Lowes, walmart and gander mountain, does anyone know of a good local supply of Apple or cherry chunks? I find chips at gander, but lowes and wa;mart only sell hickory and mesquite. I am going to try my first pulled pork this weekend and I want to use apple or cherry but I want chunks instead of chips.

Any ideas?


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

You can always come up to Michigan we have plenty of Apple and Cherry that we would be willing to share.


----------



## mkatts (Jun 9, 2007)

I appreciate the offer to share!

I think I have called every store in Franklin County. Every one sells the chips but the chunks.


It's almost funny, every conversation went the exact same way.

ME: yea, I am looking for apple wood chunks for smoking.
them: let me put you through to that department.
them: hello?
ME: yea, I am looking for apple wood chunks for smoking.
them: We don't have chunks in apple. The only chinks are hicory and mequite.
ME: dang it, no one in Columbus sells apple wood chunks.
them: We have chips if you like.
ME: do you know that no matter how many bags of chips you have that they dont' add up to ti chunks? The chips burn up to fast, even when soaked in water and put in double wrap of HD foil. I like the chunks. I have my system worked out perfectly with chunks. I don't want chips. If I wanted chips I would have asked for chips. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ok, that last part, I just thought. I wasn't rude to them, nor were they ever rude to me. Every store was nice and appolgetic.

Gander Mountain even went sa far as to get my name and number so he could do some research and call me back. I didn't expect a call back but an hour later, he called. Said he talked to "Corporate Buyers" at the main office and they do not have any apple wood chunks available from their suppliers. But after I told him, the I have called every store in Franklin Co. and that no one is selling it, he is going to work with Corporate to find a vendor and see if they can get it added to their inventory. I told this same thing to ever store I called, that nonoe in the area is selling it. Every other response with the exception of Gander Mt. was, an "uhh, ok. well you have a nice day."

No interest in adding a product that had a market but no one in the are is selling.

Oh well, I will keep looking.


----------



## trkyhntr (Jun 23, 2007)

Mkatts,
If you can find a fruit orchard nearby, they usually prune their trees early in the spring or late winter (limbwood).  You might be lucky enough to find a place that will give you a few pieces.  If you really get desparate, I have a very good supply of apple, peach and cherry.  Maybe we can work out something to ship some to you.  A buddy had a large cherry tree get struck by lightening last week and he called and asked if I wanted some wood for the smoker.  I told him I would take some and he brought a whole pickup load.


----------



## johnt (Jun 23, 2007)

there is a local apple orchard that closed their doors recently. They have an estimated 100,000 lbs. of wood available. What I've use is seems very good / dry. Think they charge $1 a pound.
If ya need some let me know.


----------



## mkatts (Jun 23, 2007)

heck yea! Where???

Thanks!


----------



## waka13 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lynd's Fruit farm sells apple wood for smoking :)


----------



## jaynik (Jan 16, 2011)

my favorite online source is alabama smoke wood.  The guy who sells it makes a propane conversion kit for charcoal smokers called the afterburner.  Don't know anything about that afterburner, but he has a good variety of wood in nice chunks that work really well.  He doesn't have apple, but does have peach and cherry.  Both are great woods and he offers free shipping over 20 lbs!


----------

